# Sydney somewhere on saturday ?



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm thinking of coming up for the weekend and wondering if theres a chance of getting into some fish on Satdy, I'll be staying out near St Marys but can travel a bit to get to a nice sheltered spot.

Any suggestions? anyone want to join Wes & I for a fish somewhere ?

I'll confirm if I'm making the journy before lunch on friday.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

G'day Funda, I will be watching the wind though think bits of McCarrs creek and up to Towlers Pt in Pittwater might be safe, I might check it tomorrow in the heavy wind as the direction looks consistent over the next few days.

I'm keen to get out for anything so I can test my new finder.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm up for a trip Sat am somewhere. Let's discuss at lunch.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

As Murphy's law would have it something (half expected) has come up and I'm stuck here in Canberra for Saturday.

I am planning on getting up there soon tho & will let everyone know when everything is confirmed.

Bugger!


----------

